# UV sterilizer, a good thing to have?



## JET (Dec 20, 2008)

In reading everything I can on this great forum I have come across some discussions on UV sterilizers. I would like to get some opinions if there is a need for UV sterilizers on a new start up. Is any brand or type better than another? Are they just not worth fooling with unless you have a green water problem? I am trying to set up a new tank and gather up the equipment I need (or think I need) to set it up. So far the equipment list is 72g bow front, Catalina 4X54w, 2217 eheim, pressurized CO2, Rex Grigg CO2 reactor and Hydor 300w inline heater.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I just bought one since I am battling green water. It seems to me you really dont need one unless you have green water. Im sure someone with my knowledge will chime in


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My opinion is that they can be helpful, but aren't necessary. I've treated green water in the past with regular water changes and patience as my tank settled in. Although I must admit, I was VERY tempted to get one. 

BTW, keep in mind that I am still reletively new to the planted tank hobby. You would be wise to pay closer attention to the opinions of the veterans. 

-Dave


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Agreed with Dave and New2, although I swear by mine. For me, they keep green water at bay and kill off most diseases. Again, though, I've kept many successful tanks in the past without having one; it just makes my life much easier.

I have two 3X Turbo Twist Sterilizers connected to each other for a 200 gallon tank which is driven by a Magnum 350 filter. It is more of a precaution, as I am gone often, and for days in a row for my job. I actually had the bulbs burn out on me followng a major trim. Within a week, I had really awful algae problems. So, if you do get one, and become lazy with dosing and trimming be aware of whether the bulbs are still working or not. I would check them once or twice per week; if the indicator light if not on, then you need to order more bulbs for the sterilizer.

Again, not a NEED per se, but I am very happy with how much easier it is to combat miniscule amounts of hair algae once every six months as opposed to having to closely monitor everything. No ich either! If you can afford one, I recommend them!!

If you can't get one, you will have to keep to your schedules and water changes. No biggie, if you have the time!


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

So are you saying you run yours 24/7 Donald?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

yup! sorry... on the phone with the grandparents!


----------



## JET (Dec 20, 2008)

Sounds like the UV sterilizer might be a good thing to have. It would be helpful to maybe prevent a battle with green water as Dave is doing. Might also provide a little cushion if something gets missed or goes without daily care for a couple of days. Brings up more questions though, does the UV sterilizer go on the unfiltered return line on the canister filter? I saw a post that someone said they had it on a timer to run only at night?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It can _help_ tremendously, but you still need to have the solid principals! Good ferts and dosing schedule, water changes from time to time, trimming, etc., etc. still have to be done. All the sterilizer will do will keep algae outbreaks under control, and kill potentially harmful bacteria/virus populations (or at least, most of them). A sterilizer is not a susbstitute for good tank maintenance; it is an aid only.

That had to be said, or else I would have been torn a new one by one of the Mods that prowl around here.  HA!

Technically, the sterlizer should be connected to the intake hose leading to the canister filter. This way, any thing that is destroyed by the UV light will be filtered out inside the cansiter filter (in theory). Having said that, I actually have both of mine connected to the outflow. This was initially a goofy mistake, but out of exhaustion, I let it go to see what would happen. There isn't a lot of room underneath my tank, and my limbs go numb after being under there for a while (not literally, but you get the point.....it is a tight squeeze for me). Anyhow, I have yet to notice anything "deleterious" with the current set up, and I don't have any plans to change it. It works like a dream.

Depending on your paramters, JET, you could likely just put the sterlizer on a timer to come on after the lights go out. I have mine going 24/7 simply because I learned for it to adaquetly sterilize the volume of my tank, it HAD to be on 24/7. It works great! If you get a sterlizer that is appropriate for your tank volume (you won't have a problem doing this with a 72g), then you will be fine just having it come "on" during the photoperiod, after the photoperiod, or whenever.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I've always used one. I have an 8 watt on my 75. Its a UV Advantage by Aqua Ultraviolet. I've never had green water but use it for any algae spores and pathogens that might pass thru it. Never had ick in my tank - over 8 years now.


----------

